# How to re-install Bridgeport Ram back on Column?



## dansawyer (Mar 13, 2021)

I am bringint a Bridgeport Boss, I believe 5, back on line. The top half of the head was missing and the electronics did not work. I have found suitable repacement parts fo the head and am finishing that process. I have to build an adaptor to mount the Boss speed control I have on the standard 2J upper head. (Another story) 

The question is: What is the best way to remount the Ram turret? I was able to lift the Ram and head assembly with an engine hoist to the table. But there is not enough capacity to use the hoist to finish the job. 
The best option I have thought of is to remove the head and re-mount the Ram first. Dealing with just the head will be much easier. 
This seems like and ideal application for the spindle removal post? This head has an Erickson QC spindle. Is it sufficient to support a spindle removal post?


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 14, 2021)

My setup is very different from yours I have a ceiling crane that will lift the ram/turret assembly (without the head) onto the base.  I then mount the head on the head tool, lift the head/head tool onto the table, and lift the head into exact position using the knee/table.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks like you're struggling for vertical height? I have the same issue. Tilt the head 45 sideways, it'll allow you access to get the crane arm past it. Saves a load of headaches!


----------



## bikesandcars (Mar 23, 2021)

Did you get this fixed? 

I recommend separating the head from the ram/turret assembly, then rigging ram/turret on the machine first.  The head can be lifted by a capable man onto a head support post mounted to the table lowered all the way down then raised up for final alignment.


----------



## dansawyer (Mar 23, 2021)

No. Not yet. It is a step more complicated. I had created a mix and match head from BOSS parts and manual parts. Then I discovered a BOSS head that the owner was willing to part out. I identified that I needed the upper and lower belt covers and the speed control. They were in Denver the last time I checked, should arrive Friday or Sat. 
I had come to the same conclusion. I was about to lower the current assemble to the floor and be ready to tear it down. I have to go the the clutch cover to interface with the BOSS gear cover. The differences are mainly in the covers and the motor disc assembly. I am still struggling with that one.


----------

